# This is so wrong!



## Madortoise (Jan 31, 2010)

Sorry to share such a disturbing event but I want to know...shouldn't someone like this be reported for animal cruelty? It's despicable and he/she shouldn't have these animals. 

I get google-alert for everything on crested geckos (and DT) which I look forward to every morning. This one made me upset and my saying OMG OMG OMG! had my husband jump out of his bed early Sunday a.m. 

Don't watch it if you don't want to see a crestie swallowed by a frog. It's definitely not entertaining. This type of frog can eat anything pinkies and all. What a nut!

http://www.veoh.com/videos/v16331763BcPAEhkf


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 31, 2010)

I couldn't watch the video because I don't like seeing live creatures being eaten...hate it on the animal channel when the lion catches the gazelle, hate it when the alligator eats the buffalo. 

But I did tune in long enough to see the frog. I LOVE those frogs. I've heard they can eat a full grown chicken. (But I don't want to see that either!)


----------



## bettinge (Jan 31, 2010)

Pac Man frogs do eat full grown mice....alive.

Your not going to like this, but feeder reptiles are sold to.....FEED! This is nature!

http://lllreptile.com/store/catalog/feeder-crickets-worms-rodents-roaches-and-more/feeder-lizards/


----------



## Madortoise (Jan 31, 2010)

bettinge said:


> Pac Man frogs do eat full grown mice....alive.
> 
> Your not going to like this, but feeder reptiles are sold to.....FEED! This is nature!
> 
> http://lllreptile.com/store/catalog/feeder-crickets-worms-rodents-roaches-and-more/feeder-lizards/



Are you telling me that cresties are sold as feeder reptiles?? You've got to be kidding. They make the best pets...I like frogs, too, but thought this was cruel to do--unassuming crestie being set up to be eaten all seemingly for an entertainment. If this was a normal practice. Why would this person post it as xxx vs. xxx?


----------



## Tom (Jan 31, 2010)

I don't see it as any more cruel than feeding the frog any other living thing, but I surely can't see the logic in feeding out such a precious, expensive, rare gecko. That's like wiping your nose( or something else ) with $100 bills. Just makes no sense.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jan 31, 2010)

I didn't know that anoles and geckos were feeders


----------



## Laura (Jan 31, 2010)

I cant help but wonder if that was a revenge video.. 
Or maybe someone had extra cresties and sold them cheap...
Disturbing..


----------



## K412 (Jan 31, 2010)

There was a "war" of sorts on a frog forum that I was on a long time ago. I've seen pacman and ornates eat everything from garter snakes to curly tails. One person fed a ball python to a pyxie frog even.
I have pacman frogs and my male pyxie is close to 7"svl now but I don't feed them any living reptiles or rodents.
I also saw a video of some asian water turtles eating a pacman frog.
That forum is now closed.


----------



## Madortoise (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you all for the feedback and a reality check. I think even the cheapest of Crested are around $30 even on craig list as an adoption fee." If there was some sort of competition as to what can out-eat bigger & better, that's really sad and sick of the keepers.


----------



## Malaefic (Feb 8, 2010)

I love pacmans
Well, I think price is relative for feeders
Maybe where the video was taken, cresties are dirt cheap
I got flake on youtube for feeding angelfishes to my Gulper Cat
Thing is, where IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m at, angelfishes are sold as feeders 
Heck I even feed Red Jewel Cichlids to my Gulpers. ItÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s their fav food. 

I just find it fascinating watching my pets hunt. (which is why I keep predatory fishes & turtles)
My friend feed his bichirs hamsters.


----------



## Meg90 (Feb 8, 2010)

That's BULLJUNK. 

Made me so mad.

That's kin to the video of someone feeding a baby iguana to his tegu.

Crested geckos ARE NOT FEEDERS. It's not "the way it is". I feed f/t rats to my snakes--THAT is a feeder. 

That video maker sacrificed that poor gecko for shock value. I saw a similar video of a kid using his tegu to KILL his hamsters after they wouldn't breed. The tegu swung the poor things around and killed them, because that is its nature, but they were so large he couldn't eat them. The kid literally said he just did it to kill the hamsters--he wasn't trying to feed his tegu. Its animal cruelty on both ends.

This video is ridiculous. And its just as bad to comment that its OK when you don't even know that the species of gecko in the video has only been in the pet trade for the last 12 yrs because people thought they were EXTINCT.


----------



## 13Fox150 (Feb 12, 2010)

I can't figure out why someone would use a Crested as a feeder. Take away the fact that they are a great and interesting reptile and it still doesn't make sense financially. That being said it really isn't any different than feeding mice to a snake. Thousands of people keep mice and rats as pets as well. Some larger snakes even need rabbits and guinea pigs. If the Gecko was captive bred (something we have no way of knowing at this point) then I don't see any logical difference.


----------



## franeich (Feb 13, 2010)

I dont see why this is any worse than using a mouse as a feeder.


----------



## jazzywoo (Mar 7, 2010)

the video didnt wort for me but i have to say that is one expensive meal !!


----------



## jackrat (Mar 7, 2010)

Meg90 said:


> That's BULLJUNK.
> 
> Made me so mad.
> 
> ...


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 7, 2010)

emysemys said:


> . I LOVE those frogs.



Well Emy, here is a frog I actually bought as a tadpole 3 years ago. It was a large American Bullfrog Taddy. Three years later and larger than my hand... he is still kicking in the pond and of course roams the garden. I caught this shot early last summer. He is pretty darn tame, dosnt spook easy . I dont handle him just let him do his thing.





JD~
And for the most amazing pic of this frog ..well ... I'll save it for later


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 8, 2010)

N2TORTS said:


> Well Emy, here is a frog I actually bought as a tadpole 3 years ago.



How about that? Curious that the Aussies consider them terrible pests and yet we can buy a tadpole! I have a couple bull frogs in a little bath tub pond, but I think they're both girls (cow frogs??) because I never hear them sing.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Mar 8, 2010)

emysemys said:


> ...I think they're both girls (cow frogs??) because I never hear them sing.



That's _funny_! Moo?


----------



## Kristina (Mar 10, 2010)

I have snakes, and I breed feeder mice and rats.

They are handled, loved, and fed very well, cages kept spotless.

When their time is up, they go into the CO2 chamber, go to sleep, and that is that.

Once they pass, they are frozen, and thawed only as needed to feed my snakes. 

I don't take any pleasure in it. It isn't necessary for me to sit and watch a rodent die in fear when my snake will just as happily eat a rodent that has been euthanized. Yes, the snake has to eat. It is the way it is, that some animals are predators and some are prey. But us humans should be better than that, to allow even the smallest creature suffer a terrifying death.

These, CHILDREN, that think that it is necessary for their pets to "hunt," really need a reality check. The biggest argument is, "It is natural." Um, well, taking an animal and putting it in a freaking glass box to live is about the most UN-NATURAL thing you could do. In the wild, the prey has a _chance to get away_. It is a 50/50 chance whether the predator eats or not. In your little glass box, where you are trying to be "natural," you have prey that is hemmed in by four walls, terrified, being slaughtered. That is _awful_. There isn't hardly a predator out there that won't eat prekilled, HUMANELY killed food. Do zoos feed live gazelles to the lions? I think not!!!!

Anyone who things throwing a live mouse in a tank with an arrowana, feeding a live goldfish to a school of piranha, or feeding live creatures on any sort to another creature is cool and awesome and natural, needs to have their heads examined.

Sorry if I offend, but I feel strongly about this.

Kristina


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 13, 2010)

I agree with Kristina 100%


----------

